# Falling Skies



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Falling Skies comes back tonight on TNT. New season. Anyone who hasn't seen season 1 can catch it on comcast's on demand or on the website www.failingskies.com

Seems like something preppers would like.

Total Sh!t situation, post apocalypse, hostile army (all beit aliens), improvised explosives, a civilian army, and a couple hotties. Loads of fun drama. And the characters actually seem to make logical choices, mostly.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah, it is a pretty good show; glad to see it back for a second season.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

it always interests me to see just what the writers/producers have determined is sooo special about Earth that an interstellar civilization lowers itself to engage in confrontation with a "level ZERO" planet full of talking monkeys... :scratch

I can only assume that we MUST taste like chicken   :lolsmash:


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

The_Blob said:


> it always interests me to see just what the writers/producers have determined is sooo special about Earth that an interstellar civilization lowers itself to engage in confrontation with a "level ZERO" planet full of talking monkeys... :scratch
> 
> I can only assume that we MUST taste like chicken   :lolsmash:


Why not? Advanced human cultures loved messing with less advanced cultures. Still do.


----------



## Oldpagan (Jun 5, 2012)

The_Blob said:


> it always interests me to see just what the writers/producers have determined is sooo special about Earth that an interstellar civilization lowers itself to engage in confrontation with a "level ZERO" planet full of talking monkeys... :scratch
> 
> I can only assume that we MUST taste like chicken   :lolsmash:


Water, we have a lot of it and its not that common.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Oldpagan said:


> Water, we have a lot of it and its not that common.


Actually it is. Contrary to the myth that water is rare it is made from the 1st and 4rth most common element on the periodic table. It is easily made from it's components by numerous processes.

People sometimes claim well we're the only place with known liquid water which is stupid if you think aliens can fly across space and not invent a heater to melt the comets and whatever.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Alien Preps ! Another whole forum !!!!


----------



## lucaspm98 (Apr 23, 2012)

I might watch this, seems kinda pointless but it might be entertaining.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Between this show, the Walking Dead and a little Glenn Beck I decided to start prepping. So yep, count me in!!


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> i
> 
> I can only assume that we MUST taste like chicken   :lolsmash:


In _signs_ we learned that crop circles are really intergalactic billboards that say "tasty humans here".


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Just started watching this from the first episode. I am enjoying it


----------



## paguy (Jun 8, 2012)

dirtgrrl said:


> In signs we learned that crop circles are really intergalactic billboards that say "tasty humans here".


Nice......


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

There was actually a really good scene in last night's episode (spoiler alert)

The main character was talking to what appears to be a "big wig" alien who offers the humans a section of the earth to be set aside for them and to let the aliens have the rest of the planet. The alien says that this should be acceptable as they took the idea from our own history, to which the guy responds, "Yeah, from one of our darker times. Why would we accept that? You are supposed to be an advanced civilization, so shouldn't you be displaying better behavior than our worst?"


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

bahramthered said:


> Why not? Advanced human cultures loved messing with less advanced cultures. Still do.


no, we love EXPLOITING them, for our own benefit...

... and we use the 'biggest stick' available... unless political/corporate interests decide it's more profitable to extend a conflict


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

The_Blob said:


> no, we love EXPLOITING them, for our own benefit...
> 
> ... and we use the 'biggest stick' available... unless political/corporate interests decide it's more profitable to extend a conflict


Semantics. I'll slap love on the act when it's so institutionalized.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

The nice part of losing your memory is I can read things like this and forget by the time I watch the show tonight. :-})

Tomorrow night I can watch the show again!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Turtle said:


> There was actually a really good scene in last night's episode (spoiler alert)
> 
> The main character was talking to what appears to be a "big wig" alien who offers the humans a section of the earth to be set aside for them and to let the aliens have the rest of the planet. The alien says that this should be acceptable as they took the idea from our own history, to which the guy responds, "Yeah, from one of our darker times. Why would we accept that? You are supposed to be an advanced civilization, so shouldn't you be displaying better behavior than our worst?"


Please see the above post for my comment on this post.


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

Since we do not have cable, etc. does anyone know a place to watch this online? TNT's site has snippets and the link at the beginning is not working.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Asatrur said:


> Since we do not have cable, etc. does anyone know a place to watch this online? TNT's site has snippets and the link at the beginning is not working.


I think some of you are showing your AGE and failing eyesight... :lolsmash:

jk, please don't kill me 

www.fallingskies.com

the OP had it misspelled


----------



## Oldpagan (Jun 5, 2012)

bahramthered said:


> Actually it is. Contrary to the myth that water is rare it is made from the 1st and 4rth most common element on the periodic table. It is easily made from it's components by numerous processes.
> 
> People sometimes claim well we're the only place with known liquid water which is stupid if you think aliens can fly across space and not invent a heater to melt the comets and whatever.


Not so much a myth when you take into account that our water is in liquid form and does not have to be thawed, or for made from common elements. The less energy needed to produce said item increases its value.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Oldpagan said:


> Not so much a myth when you take into account that our water is in liquid form and does not have to be thawed, or for made from common elements. The less energy needed to produce said item increases its value.


Negative ghostrider... The amount of energy expended to get here from a galaxy far far away would be immeasurable compared to the miniscule amount needed to take hydrogen and oxygen and create your own H2O.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well actually they came for 2 reasons.....cheap labor and tequila! Harness the kids (they were gonna be sheeple anyhow) for free labor and steal all our tequila!! That's my theory anyhow, feel free to disagree!!


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> tequila!


Nailed it!


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

d_saum said:


> Negative ghostrider... The amount of energy expended to get here from a galaxy far far away would be immeasurable compared to the miniscule amount needed to take hydrogen and oxygen and create your own H2O.


Not to mention making your own water can produce energy (ever hear of a fuel cell?) in it's own right.

And of course there is no "pure" water on the planet outside of laboratories. War or the Worlds anyone? I mean we have to purify it to drink it and we're from here. And that's before you start talking trace elements, salt water, etc.

From an energy perspective it might be easier to just replicate it like on star trek. It is a valid theory, if one we don't know how to do it. After all fundamentally all matter is just vibrating energy. I imagine knowing how to make it vibrate the correct way would be cheaper than fueling a warp drive.


----------



## Oldpagan (Jun 5, 2012)

d_saum said:


> Negative ghostrider... The amount of energy expended to get here from a galaxy far far away would be immeasurable compared to the miniscule amount needed to take hydrogen and oxygen and create your own H2O.


Based on "our" knowledge you would be correct assuming that they had a large enough supply of hydrogen and oxygen to use.

What we have to watch out for is thinking that aliens would have any technology that we have, that it would be based on the same science we use. Our true knowledge is limited to what we have learned here on earth and our short trips to the moon and other planets via probes. As humans we have to be careful of falling into the trap of thinking that our knowledge applies to the rest of the universe. The universe is not limited to what we know and think to be true, yet we can only apply what we know or can think of to the universe.

Peace 
OP


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Oldpagan said:


> Based on "our" knowledge you would be correct assuming that they had a large enough supply of hydrogen and oxygen to use.
> 
> What we have to watch out for is thinking that aliens would have any technology that we have, that it would be based on the same science we use. Our true knowledge is limited to what we have learned here on earth and our short trips to the moon and other planets via probes. As humans we have to be careful of falling into the trap of thinking that our knowledge applies to the rest of the universe. The universe is not limited to what we know and think to be true, yet we can only apply what we know or can think of to the universe.
> 
> ...


All throughout my skool careers this is what always got me. Anytime you brought up the possibility of life in the universe the main requirement for that life was water. I would counter with that is for life as we know it, not a form of life we do not know about.

I'm a believer in there is most likely a form of life on every planet, we are just not capable of recognizing it yet.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

My biggest problem with this show is that the resistance is clearly undergunned! Shotguns and 9 mm against armor just never works. Neither does 5.56 for that matter.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Oldpagan said:


> Based on "our" knowledge you would be correct assuming that they had a large enough supply of hydrogen and oxygen to use.
> 
> What we have to watch out for is thinking that aliens would have any technology that we have, that it would be based on the same science we use. Our true knowledge is limited to what we have learned here on earth and our short trips to the moon and other planets via probes. As humans we have to be careful of falling into the trap of thinking that our knowledge applies to the rest of the universe. The universe is not limited to what we know and think to be true, yet we can only apply what we know or can think of to the universe.
> 
> ...


One of the interplanetary 'mission to mars' concepts was a rocket surrounded by an inflatable 'doughnut' filled with water to use as fuel and for crew consumption

Well since much of the universe's water is produced as a byproduct of star formation, I would say it's pretty common within solar systems, the interstellar (and intergalactic  ) voids, where there isn't much of anything, hence the clever use of the term 'void', can be a problem... When stars are 'born', their creation is accompanied by a strong outward expansion of gas and dust. When this outflow of material eventually impacts the surrounding gas, the shock waves that are created compress and heat the gas. The water observed is quickly produced in this warm dense gas.

Last year (July :dunno: ) a report described the discovery of a gigantic cloud of water vapor, containing "140 trillion trillion times more liquid water than all of Earth's oceans combined," around a quasar located 12 million light years from Earth. According to the researchers, the "discovery shows that water has been prevalent in the universe for nearly its entire existence".



> Water vapor is present (confirmed) in
> Atmosphere of Mercury: 3.4%, and large amounts of water in Mercury's exosphere
> Atmosphere of Venus: 0.002%
> Earth's atmosphere: ~0.40% over full atmosphere, typically 1-4% at surface
> ...


Earth's approximate water volume (the total water supply of the world) is 321,000,000 cubic miles, that is a cube 685 miles on a side (only 1/6700th of the planet)!

147,197,952,000 cubic feet or 1,101,117,147,441 gallons per cubic mile... you go ahead and multiply THAT by 321,000,000

there is evidence to suggest 'trapped' water between the crust and mantle from 20x~100x this... 

guess I'll be 'that professor guy' everyone loves to publically pretend they're too independent/macho/luddite/ativistic to associate with... but all ya'all sure do LOVE the TOYS people like me come up with... like electrical induction generators and teh interwebz


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Wanderer0101 said:


> My biggest problem with this show is that the resistance is clearly undergunned! Shotguns and 9 mm against armor just never works. Neither does 5.56 for that matter.


Historically, armor technology usually only has an advantage for a short time, until a more powerful weapon is developed...

also, haven't they used a trope (using the enemies' weapon (armor) against them), melting the armor into ammunition? :dunno:


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Oldpagan said:


> Based on "our" knowledge you would be correct assuming that they had a large enough supply of hydrogen and oxygen to use.
> 
> What we have to watch out for is thinking that aliens would have any technology that we have, that it would be based on the same science we use. Our true knowledge is limited to what we have learned here on earth and our short trips to the moon and other planets via probes. As humans we have to be careful of falling into the trap of thinking that our knowledge applies to the rest of the universe. The universe is not limited to what we know and think to be true, yet we can only apply what we know or can think of to the universe.
> 
> ...


I get your point but it's basic chemistry. There's got to be a large pool of basic information that can be assumed that everyone would know long before space travel was developed. How exactly they use it would be the distinctive part.

And yes Pope developed mech metal bullets last season. A 45 pistol round went clean through a mech's head but the same metal in the machine guns didn't. I wonder what writer came up with that.

I also wonder if they salvaged the 70 cal off the car they got wrecked last season.


----------



## paguy (Jun 8, 2012)

A 70 cal? Do you mean a 50 cal?


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Blob, we don't hang out with you cause your a nerd, we don't hang out with you cause nobody can understand what your saying!! BTW, you wouldn't happen to be Dr. Sheldon Cooper would you?? I knew it!! Tell penny hi for me.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

mojo4 said:


> Blob, we don't hang out with you cause your a nerd, we don't hang out with you cause nobody can understand what your saying!! BTW, you wouldn't happen to be Dr. Sheldon Cooper would you?? I knew it!! Tell penny hi for me.


No, but I DID talk with (debate) Wil Wheaton at Origins this year... :2thumb:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

bahramthered said:


> I get your point but it's basic chemistry. There's got to be a large pool of basic information that can be assumed that everyone would know long before space travel was developed. How exactly they use it would be the distinctive part.


especially when you take into consideration the fact that the aliens use *chemical* propellant firearms, metallurgy, electronics, radio technology, etc etc... many many convergent technologies comparitively, one society just has a head-start


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I like falling skies. Was really happy about the 2 hr premeir. :beercheer:


----------



## Crankyfarmer (Jan 8, 2012)

They really need more heavy weapons to make the show fun! And landmines! lots of landmines!


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

Protein and chlorophyll. Two of the rarest things in the universe.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Crankyfarmer said:


> They really need more heavy weapons to make the show fun! And landmines! lots of landmines!


claymores with alien metal shrapnel...   :melikey:


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Redtail said:


> Protein and chlorophyll. Two of the rarest things in the universe.


Carbon and stupidity. Two of the most common things in the universe. Oh, and the small-block Chevy. That's gotta be right up there. In fact, I am just waiting for the episode where they disassemble a mech and find a 383 stroker under the "hood".


----------



## paguy (Jun 8, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> Blob, we don't hang out with you cause your a nerd, we don't hang out with you cause nobody can understand what your saying!! BTW, you wouldn't happen to be Dr. Sheldon Cooper would you?? I knew it!! Tell penny hi for me.


I love it!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

dirtgrrl said:


> In _signs_ we learned that crop circles are really intergalactic billboards that say "tasty humans here".


In Signs, I learned how to make a "Tin Foil Hat".


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Davarm said:


> In Signs, I learned how to make a "Tin Foil Hat".


And that aliens are afraid of water because their skin melts when they get wet. If aliens are already among us, they may be hiding out as hippies! I would assume that soap and/or deodorant instantly kills them.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

mojo4 said:


> Blob, we don't hang out with you cause your a nerd, we don't hang out with you cause nobody can understand what your saying!! BTW, you wouldn't happen to be Dr. Sheldon Cooper would you?? I knew it!! Tell penny hi for me.


I think he is pretty straight forward and quite understandable.

Buuuttt, I have been called a nerd more times than I can count.

Dr. Sheldon Cooper is Cool!(Seriously, I have known people like him)


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Davarm said:


> Dr. Sheldon Cooper is Cool!(Seriously, I have known people like him)


"I'm not crazy. My mother had me tested." :nuts:


----------



## Woodsman-uk (Jun 12, 2012)

I decided to investigate falling skies after reading this thread and have just finished watching the first series over a few days !!
Something different for me view 
Cheers folks


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Woodsman-uk said:


> I decided to investigate falling skies after reading this thread and have just finished watching the first series over a few days !!
> Something different for me view
> Cheers folks


Did the same here too. Definitely hooked. The grandson is liking it too


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Glad you guys like it. Why I sharred it. 

More fans=more ratings=more seasons.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

mojo4 said:


> Blob, we don't hang out with you cause your a nerd, we don't hang out with you cause nobody can understand what your saying!! BTW, you wouldn't happen to be Dr. Sheldon Cooper would you?? I knew it!! Tell penny hi for me.


I'll hang out with you, Blob! We'll just never talk politics!


----------



## popwiz15 (Feb 21, 2012)

"I can only assume we MUST taste like chicken" The_Blob
Why don't they just take the chickens?:hmmm:


----------



## OldGuy52 (Apr 26, 2012)

We taste more like pork than chicken. "Long pork" was a delicacy for some native peoples and a lifesaver for becalmed sailors in the middle of the endless oceans. Don't ask how I know bit I will miss him.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

OldGuy52 said:


> bit I will miss him.


Ditto "Them"

Bet Zombies will too!


----------

